#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-04
<reya276> morning everyone
<mhall119> morning reya276 
<DammitJim> morning
<reya276> hey is 11.04 going to be an LTS version?
<reya276> also has anyone used 11.04 with an ATI graphics card?
<reya276> I am digging this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/five-neat-unity-lenses-in-development/
<Chloric> Hey guys, hey govatent
<Chloric> hey mhall, you there?
<govatent> i am
<Chloric> No cookies gova
<Chloric> NO COOKIES
<DammitJim> ugh... I was typing an email and I kept hitting tab to complete typing referring (I had only typed refer) 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<DammitJim> do you guys know why while I'm doing an rsync the system could be skipping files?
<DammitJim> is there a log the rsync creates?
<mhall119> DammitJim: did you specify files to be excluded?
<mhall119> is it not following symlinks?
<mhall119> do you not have read-permissions for those files?
<reya276> hey I was reading a couple of articles about Unity. There are some folks whom are saying is unusable. To be this seems weird because I have been using it since last week Friday and it run and works pretty well.
<mhall119> reya276: when they say it's unusable, read it as "It's different from what I'm used to and change scares me"
<mhall119> people said the same about moving window controls to the left
<mhall119> turns out, our brains aren't hard-wired to a specific computer interface, and we can all adapt fairly easily
<reya276> then there are those stating that they are going to move away from ubuntu and stuff like that. Seriously I'm starting to get pretty disgusted with some
<reya276> of these Linux users, I believe and feel that thus far this has been the best Linux distribution ever.
<mhall119> reya276: don't worry too much about it, there are always some people that say that about every change in every cycle
<mhall119> honestly though, it shouldn't be a problem that people switch distros, that's the whole point of having multiple distros
<DammitJim> mhall119, no, not at all: rsync -rtvx --delete /opt/pics /media/backup/
<mhall119> if Fedora fits their needs better, then they should switch.
<reya276> Also here is a Guy(Mark) whom is pretty much putting up the cash for all of this, while creating jobs and bringing people together in the process and all people 
<reya276> can do is complaint and be selfish
<mhall119> DammitJim: I'm not sure then, rsync isn't my strong suit
<mhall119> reya276: like I said, don't worry too much about it
<mhall119> some people will leave for other distros, others will came into Ubuntu because of Unity.  Distro usage is and should be fluid
<reya276> oh I'm not worried its more of me being angry about it. People suck and very often have zero common sense
<mhall119> true, but it's not worth the added blood pressure of getting angry over it
<reya276> and your right but they should not bad mouth or somehow make it seem as though Mark/Ubuntu/Unity is the worst thing to have hit this planet
<mhall119> shouldn't, but it's gonna happen.  The best we can do is not let that kind of thing side-track us from making Ubuntu what we want it to be
<reya276> what I don't understand is what part of Unity is not usable? I mean they don't give any specifics
<mhall119> reya276: like I said, it's just that it's different
<reya276> so the damn thing does not run on a P4 and you need a good graphics card so what
<mhall119> it probably will run on a P4, and all you need is something with an OpenGL capable chipset
<mhall119> my EeePC 701, with it's 900MHz Celeron can run Unity, though it can be slow at times
<reya276> well I see it like this if it is going to attract more people and get more products/drivers and mainstream software to be available for Ubuntu/Linux then I'm all for it.
<govatent> i just loaded ubuntu on a 2ghz celeron with 512 mb of ddr1 ram. runs ok. nvidia 32 mb geforce 440 agp gpu
<reya276> well but for something like that it would be better to use Elementary OS or Mint and it is still Debian/Ubuntu based
<mhall119> Unity isn't really heavy, and offloading more to the GPU frees the CPU for better uses
<mhall119> remember, Unity is just an extra Compiz plugin
<reya276> really?
<mhall119> pretty much
<reya276> wow
<mhall119> it's a pretty complex and powerful compiz plugin
<mhall119> but it's not like it's a whole new desktop UI
<mhall119> it's still mostly Gnome
<crashsystems> yeah, doing it all in compiz seemed kinda weird, but I'm liking the results
<reya276> so what happens if compiz stops working then the entire system goes?
<crashsystems> reya276: compiz restarts
<mhall119> reya276: I think, for 11.04 anyway, you fall back to the "classic" gnome desktop if Compiz won't run
<reya276> ah ok
<mhall119> right, what crashsystems said, compiz will restart if it's just a crash
<reya276> I have it on my laptop now and it runs fairly well
<mhall119> in 11.10, Unity 2D will be the fallback if you can't run Compiz
<reya276> well it actually runs great
<reya276> is 11.04 an LTS version?
<crashsystems> I think 12.04 will be lts
<crashsystems> they probably would not put a brand new gnome shell on an LTS
<reya276> oh so 10.04 is going to last until 12.04 is released then
<reya276> because that is what I'm running on all of our servers here
<reya276> except for our email server which is at 8.04
<crashsystems> IIRC there is some overlap with LTSes so you don't have to switch the moment a new one comes out. Also, server LTS lasts longer than desktop LTS
<reya276> yeah, I'm not using the actual server versions, my boss wants the damn desktop on them
<crashsystems> o_O
<crashsystems> well you could install the server version and then apt-get install a gnome desktop
<crashsystems> I think there is a meta package for a minimal gnome install, so you don't waste space on things like openoffice etc
<reya276> so that non-savvy linux users can use it just like if they were using windows, which I think it sucks, I told him we can use Lanscape or Webmin to manage them but it fell on death ears
<crashsystems> that way could could have a gui and a longer support lts, plus server kernel
<reya276> gnome or Ubuntu desktop?
<crashsystems> gnome. the ubuntu-desktop package will install gnome and all the stuff that comes on the default desktop cd
<crashsystems> gnome will just give you X and a basic gnome desktop
<reya276> yeah I had no idea you could do that, but its all the same thing with the exception of not having the cloud services
<crashsystems> then you selectively install the things you need
<crashsystems> well, the server kernel is different from the desktop kernel, and a desktop install has lots of stuff you don't need, even if you do need a gui
<reya276> ah ok, that is what I will do then in the future
<crashsystems> I think the package is gnome-minimal or some such, but I don't have ubuntu in front of me ATM
<reya276> well me personally I have gotten used to using webmin to do everything or CLI
<reya276> the one thing I have noticed about the desktop version as opposed to the server version is that for example if you want to add multiple IP addresses to your network connection it is easier to do it in the desktop version
<reya276> since all you got to do is right-click and modify the connection and just add IPs as oppose to finding the network config file and all that
<crashsystems> now that I'm in web security and have played with webmin a bit, I cringe to think of all the vulnerabilities webmin likely has.
<reya276> so if you have windows admins whom have never touched a Linux server that would be the best way to introduced them to it
<reya276> right but webmin is never used on external IP addresses
<crashsystems> having it internal only helps, but it does not solve the problem
<crashsystems> internal only IP would not prevent XSS or CSRF
<reya276> yes that is true
<reya276> I wonder what is the difference between landscape and webmin
<crashsystems> my job has made me much more paranoid about the internet
<crashsystems> IIRC landscape focuses on clustered package management and reporting, plus is ubuntu spcific, while webmin is more generalized, multi-distro and is not focused on clustering.
<reya276> well but we have configured webmin in a clustered enviornment
<reya276> as it has the capability of doing so
<crashsystems> it has some clustering capabilities, but thats not its strong point, and it wouldn't scale very well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-05
<DammitJim> what can I use to compare the contents of 2 directories (recursively)?
<munz> DammitJim,  diff?
<DammitJim> thanks, got it!
<munz> no prob... what did u use?
<DammitJim> I had used diff
<DammitJim> but I couldn't belive my eyes when it printed so much stuff
<DammitJim> now I find out that cp or rsync were having problems with files in the same directory with the same name, but different case
<munz> ohhhh ok
<munz> ok, i have a weird bug... i've had it for a bit and been ignoring it.
<munz> if i leave firefox maximized, and my computer locks the screen, when i unlock it,
<munz> if i type in to the search it will keep highlighting the text after like 1 or 2 charters
<munz> sooo if i type any more it replaces the text..
<munz> if i minimize it and restore it it works right
<munz> any ideas..
<munz> oh.. 10.10 and ff 3.6.15
<munz> anyone around?
<munz> actually... this is reproduced on 4 different systems one is 10.04 others 10.10
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<munz_werk_> mornin reya276 
<DammitJim> morning
<reya276> a very good article http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3929866/Problems-Linux-Enthusiasts-Refuse-to-Address.htm
<reya276> and I think that guy is on to something which I myself have been trying to promote. Windows and OSX users in general are idiots (no-offense). And if we want to get those users to switch over we have to make things as easy as possible means (GUI) and Marketing(lots of it)
<reya276> in Ubuntu repositories there is nearly an application substitute for everything that 90% of those users need and if not their is an actual Linux version if those apps, so what is the problem?
<reya276> Its called NO MARKETING STRATEGY
<reya276> Ubuntu is on to something now, with the way they are focusing on it. Now they are providing good tech along with good marketing, but what we need is Viral Marketing and only we can provide that
<reya276> And we have sooooo many outlets to provide this on that it is laughable
<zoopster> I don't think it's that simple, reya276
<zoopster> A commenter basically stated the problem
<zoopster> it's predatory, monopolistic practices employed by microsoft
<zoopster> when linux vendors strike deals with big box companies, they are blackmailed into submission
<DammitJim> I'd be the last one to say that it's hard to convince someone to use a linux machine when they are used to Office 2007
<zoopster> DammitJim: what do you mean?
<DammitJim> I say last because the first will be last and the last will be first ;)
<zoopster> the reason I ask is I've never used office 2007
<DammitJim> openoffice isn't "pretty enough" that's what my wife said
<reya276> Ubuntu has already started this. The issue is that you have these jealous Linux users or those of whom love their CLI and now that Ubuntu has opted to provide more Windows like experience while still maintaining better security
<reya276> and those other aspects of Linux. And all I've been hearing is all this noise on how they are going to switch, so let them who cares. They want to be stuck in the 90's and early 2000 then so be it. But it can be done and Ubuntu is trying to do it all it needs is our support
<DammitJim> but that's not a linux problem.. that's an openoffice problem... oh, and the fact that she can't edit pptx files
<reya276> zoopster, to some extend you are right, but MS can't black mail you right...because you are devoted to a cause. Marking matters
<zoopster> agreed, but the biggest marketing problem at present is availability
<zoopster> according to that article
<zoopster> and I believe that to be the case
<reya276> so yes on the Big Box level no Linux can't and probably will never get the same exposure say like on TV or radio or on Big Box vendor websites, but we can still make this thing Viral and that is what I'm talking about
<reya276> but you are forgetting that most people live glued on to their PC's and TV has at some level become a secondary thing.
<DammitJim> reya276, are you saying that exposure on TV can't be there because there is no funding for it? or am I missing your point?
<reya276> We the community have to make it happen and to some extend we have, but now is the time to do it because Ubuntu has actually moved on to present day eye-candy status and believe me when I tell you most users whom are not power users love eye-candy and being able to point-click and done.
<reya276> and 11.04 has finally gotten to that Level. Yes there will be some hardware issue along the way but in tutorials and software/HW support channels we have to make it a priority to state it, you don't go buying a Toshiba PC and spec Ubuntu to work 100% out of the box, for that you get a Dell. So what I mean is we have to look at the numbers.
<reya276> Which brand of PCs does Ubuntu works out of the box with and with very minor issues.
<reya276> once we figure that out, we can actually start advertising ourselves and letting the new Windows/OSX users in order for Ubutu to work out of the Box you Need XYZ period. Apple does it and their users are just fine with it right
<reya276> forget about the existing Linux users they already know what the deal is, the focus needs to be on New and only New users
<reya276> in fact most of these so-called Ubuntu followers are jumping ship because they don't like the existing version is too much point-click for them...trust me I've read about this junk all day yesterday.
<reya276> sorry the upcoming version 11.04
<DammitJim> reya276, dude, calm down... you are right, you've read too much junk yesterday
<DammitJim> :D
<mhall119> morning
<DammitJim> but after all you've typed, what are you suggesting we do? 2 or 3 specific action points
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 
<reya276> DammitJim, I am calm just merely making a point
<DammitJim> reya276, I guess I meant calm the typing down LOL
<reya276> sure....
<DammitJim> man, I hope I didn't piss of reya276
<zoopster> well crap reya left
<zoopster> dammit DammitJim
<DammitJim> yup, you got it, zoopster 
<DammitJim> have you guys used google cloud print?
 * crashsystems wants to play with cloud print for fun n' profit
<DammitJim> Linux support coming soon? WTH?
<crashsystems> btw dantalizing, zoopster and anyone else with a nexus: http://www.whispersys.com/whispercore.html
 * maxolasersquad Wants to play with cloud print as soon as Google support Linux.
<DammitJim> I guess for now It's going to be just print through VPN
<crashsystems> I'll be amused if someone finds a way to force other people's printers to print random stuff.
<crashsystems> analog spam FTL
<maxolasersquad> I wish there was a way I could disconnect my GMail from my other Google service, authentication-wise.
<maxolasersquad> So if someone hacks any of my other Google services, my GMail is not touched.
<crashsystems> you could set up a google apps account for your domain, and deactivate all other services.
<crashsystems> I just wish there was a desktop/phone email interface I liked, along with an email server that had easy maintenance.
<DammitJim> man, why is it so hard to get A2DP support on linux?!
<DammitJim> dantalizing, do you have boxee on a pc?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-06
<Chloric> hey guys, evening all
<mhall119> bbl, gonna go test Natty
<Chloric> hey mhall, are you there?
<mhall119> Chloric: I am now
<mhall119> running Natty
<Chloric> oh good
<mhall119> what's up?
<Chloric> and niiiice. i switched over to Elementary OS
<Chloric> oh, i had a few questions
<mhall119> how are you liking it?
<Chloric> I'm loving eOS from even at its infancy
<Chloric> but yeah, i had a few question
<Chloric> your project, Qimo, do you receive any funding?
<mhall119> shoot
<mhall119> we get donations from time to time
<Chloric> oh ok, has Qimo been translated to many languages?
<mhall119> it hasn't been much though
<mhall119> Qimo picks up whatever translations Ubuntu has
<Chloric> oh ok, so thats not an issue then
<Chloric> I was considering using Qimo in my NGO initiative with your permission
<mhall119> nope, we know that people have been using it, translated, all over the world
<mhall119> you don't need permission, but we're happy to have it used anywhere
<Chloric> oh ok, because its for a massive undertaking, and we're bringing your software to China for a massive workshop hosted by the Chinese government. Still give permission? xD
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> I want kids in China to benefit as much as kids in the USA
<mhall119> oddly, there is (or used to be) a city in China named "Qimo".
<Chloric> oh ok, i wasnt sure it you wanted your name out there for government minders to see
<mhall119> we get quite a bit of traffic to our website from China
<mhall119> I don't plan on traveling to China any time soon, so I'm not concerned ;)
<Chloric> oh ok, awesonme
<Chloric> awesome**
<Chloric> Is there any video demos of your OS?
<mhall119> none that I've made, but there are some video reviews on YouTube
<Chloric> hmmm ok, its for this workshop i'm hosting in Beijing
<mhall119> you're hosting? cool
<Chloric> yeah, my team and I
<DammitJim>  hey Chloric !
<Chloric> helloooooo =D
<DammitJim> hey, tell me very simply... why do I want to make separate partitions manually?
<Chloric> well... the beauty or hassle?
<Chloric> xD
<Chloric> of*
<Chloric> the beauty of hassle
<DammitJim> lol
<Chloric> i manually partition so that if something goes wrong, at least i know where it went wrong
<DammitJim> why does everyone say something goes wrong
<Chloric> cuz... im humam, so im bound to screw up
<Chloric> also, because im a social science student and my major is International Relations... not computers of any sort
<mhall119> DammitJim: I like being able to do a clean install on a system partition, without it deleting all my personal files
<DammitJim> can one create partitions if using LVM?
<maxolase1squad> Anyone know how many CDs we are likely to get?  I'd like to get my hands on a few.  They've always been popular items at our food coop.
<mhall119> itnet7 can tell you how many we've gotten in the past
<mhall119> though with shipit being discontinued, who knows if that'll change
<maxolase1squad> I may break down and pay for a few.
<maxolase1squad> brb
<Sr_ubuntu> How i can create one theme mouse from zero? GNOME.
<DammitJim> what are the recommended sizes for partitions nowadays?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: There are no "recommended" partition sizes.  It's whatever you need.
<DammitJim> oh
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-07
<maxolasersquad> Any drupal experts kicking around?
<munz> where do trayed apps go in unity...like xchat
<jck77> good morning
<bleeber> Good mornin
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-08
<binox> hi all im in ubuntu but searching help on irc about modifying windows system files fro ubuntu hopefully from someone familiar with a windows shell called litestep
<binox> i meant im in pa,  not ubuntu
<munz_> lol
<munz_> anyone around?
<bleeber> whats up?
<bleeber> im new here but I am around
<munz_> lol
<munz_> u usin 11.04 yet?
<bleeber> nah, 10.10 here for now
<munz_> cool, i like to have xchat go to my tray
<munz_> but in 11.04 w/unity
<munz_> trayed apps disappear 
<munz_> :(
<bleeber> yeah, I havent even tested unity yet
<munz_> hope a fix/workaround comes out soon
<bleeber> shame on me
<munz_> lol
<bleeber> Im just not buying the hype yet
<bleeber> maybe once I get it on a box
<munz_> i'm trying to be open minded
<munz_> but....
<bleeber> tried to put it on my eee but it failed (bad burn)
<bleeber> so meh
<munz_> so far like the classic gnome
<munz_> lol
<munz_> i hve it on an asus 1005hab
<munz_> it would be really cool w/a touch screen tablet
<munz_> yay! figured it out!
<munz_werk__> morning! friday :D
<mhall119> morning
<munz_werk__> hey mhall119, do you like unity?
<mhall119> It's nice, I can probably adjust
<mhall119> either that or I'll switch to Xfce
<munz_werk__> yea, i'm trying to give it a good try
<mhall119> or maybe it's time I get snobbish and switch to FluxBox
<munz_werk__> lol
<mhall119> there's been an amazing about of work done to Unity in 6 months
<mhall119> I'm sure it'll be even more polished by 11.10
<mhall119> but there's still some parts that don't feel natural to me
<mhall119> the dash, specifically, doesn't feel useful at all
<munz_werk__> yea i feel the same
<munz_werk__> i did not like that xchat would disappear in the tray but i fixed it by white listing it
<mhall119> nobody's made an xchat message indicator yet?
<munz_werk__> guess not
<munz_werk__> after the white listing it shows up right
<mhall119> try apt-get install xchat-indicator
<munz_werk__> drop box too
<munz_werk__> ohh ok
<mhall119> yeah, Unity is trying to do away with systray, and move everything to indicators
<mhall119> xchat-indicator should put an xchat entry into the messaging icon's menu
<munz_werk__> do you know why? logically.
<munz_werk__> ill try the xchat-indicator tonight when i get back home to my 11.04
<maxolasersquad> I've been forcing myself to use Unity, but I feel relieved when I come into work and have Gnome 2 available for me again.
<munz_werk__> that sums up how i feel
<munz_werk__> i'm only running it on my asus netbook now
<maxolasersquad> I really like to see the Software Center continue to improve.  I'd like to see them put all the functionality of Synaptic and update-manager in there and then remove them.
<munz_werk__> maxolasersquad, i agree
<mhall119> munz_werk__: from what I hear, the systray was always an ugly hack
<munz_werk__> ok
<maxolasersquad> I've discovered that I am starting to be annoyed evertime something decides to put itself in the systray.
<maxolasersquad> Dropbox and easystroke are the two that I have demanding a presence in the systray.
<munz_werk__> yea, normally dont like a bunch of stuff in the tray but i do like to hit the x on xchat and have it go to the tray
<munz_werk__> that was my only issue w/it
<tiemonster> Has anyone tried the BETA yet?
<tiemonster> I can't get it to boot
<munz_werk__> yea, i did not have any issues booting
<munz_werk__> whats it doin?
<tiemonster> I'm trying to run it in VBox
<tiemonster> hangs after the ubuntu with dots screen
<munz_werk__> ohh ok, i installed on physical asus eee
<munz_werk__> enough mem & processor allocated and such?
<munz_werk__> latest vr of vbox?
<tiemonster> I imagine. half gig of ram?
<tiemonster> should be
<Awake_Atlast> the beta of?
<munz_werk__> hmmmm...
<tiemonster> Natty
<munz_werk__> tiemonster, check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/33470/compiling-vboxdrv-virtualbox-4-on-natty-beta-1
<munz_werk__> you may need to update
<munz_werk__> wait i read that wrong nm
<tiemonster> ah yeah - I did install guest extensions. forgot about that.
<tiemonster> I'll just wait for the release
<munz_werk__> cool
<tiemonster> I just wanted to play with Unity
<munz_werk__> yea, i'v been trying to like it
<munz_werk__> not sure yet, but atleast i can use "ubuntu classic" if i endup disliking it
<tiemonster> for day-to-day operations, I have a hard policy of only running LTS releases
<munz_werk__> good policy
<munz_werk__> im 10.04 @ work, home server, and main laptop, my eee is 10.10 and 11.04
<munz_werk__> dont think i had any complaints about 10.10, but 11.04 and unity.... not sure
<mhall119> munz_werk__: use it consistently for a week before you make any final judgement
<mhall119> also, they just landed a bunch of fixes and features last night
<munz_werk__> mhall119, thats my goal, i dont want to be that guy that hates it b/c its different so i plan on using it at the least till after the RC
<munz_werk__> i also keep updating daily
<munz_werk__> to stay fresh :)
<mhall119> munz_werk__: there won't be an RC this cycle
<mhall119> beta is out, the next milestone is the final release
<munz_werk__> ok
<munz_werk__> then i will run at least till after final release :)
<crashsystems> I'm loving 11.04
<tiemonster> I keep looking for the maximize button on the left-hand side in Windows ;-)
<mhall119> tiemonster: it's still there
<mhall119> oh, in MS Windows
<crashsystems> lol
<mhall119> yeah, I did that too
<tiemonster> yeah - I run Win 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 side-by-side
<crashsystems> Funny how everyone is used to it now, and not to long ago it was all "shuttleworth eats babies because of buttons on the left" and all.
<mhall119> lol
<munz_werk__> lol
<mhall119> I've actually found that I use keyboard shortcuts now
<crashsystems> the unity shortcuts?
<mhall119> regular metacity/compiz shortcuts
<mhall119> which still work in Unity
<crashsystems> I'm really liking meta+[number]. It has mostly replaced alt-tab for me.
<mhall119> the one thing I don't like is super+T
<crashsystems> what does that do?
<mhall119> opens the trash
<mhall119> but I've had it set to open terminal for a couple of years now
<crashsystems> I've got one of those drop-down terminals, and have it set to the menu key
<maxolasersquad>  The super button is broken in Unity because it can only be used for the sidebar.
<maxolasersquad> I am so used to using super+spacebar to open gnome-do.
<maxolasersquad> And always so sad when nothing happens.
<munz_werk__>  COOOOOL super key shortcuts are cool :)
<munz_werk__> is there a guide or some such?
<maxolasersquad> munz_werk__: In Natty or before?
<munz_werk__> natty
<munz_werk__> never really used those shortcuts before
<crashsystems> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<maxolasersquad> With Unity just hit Super and then the number of the application on the left.
<maxolasersquad> I think that's all there is to it.
<crashsystems> there is more
<maxolasersquad> Alt-F2 has much of the gnome-do functionality.  I'd like to see it have all of the functionality.
<crashsystems> I've uninstalled gnome-do since upgrading.
<maxolasersquad> Cool, thanks crashsystems.
<munz_werk__> cool crashsystems that was what i was looking for
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: I have the same policy.  My work machine, primary home machine, and home pc at home are on 10.04.  My laptop is on 11.04.  My daughter's machine is on 10.10.
<tiemonster> I found a machine the other day running 8.04. Old trusty.
<tiemonster> server, though. big difference.
<crashsystems> I was in Microcenter (local large electronics store) last week and saw one of their employee workstations running Ubuntu 10.04 desktop.
<munz_werk__> where are you crashsystems?
<crashsystems> santa clara, california
<munz_werk__> cool
<munz_werk__> i love cali
<munz_werk__> hows the job market in santa clara
<crashsystems> I'm prefering it to North florida, thats for sure
<crashsystems> not sure. I've not really looked
<munz_werk__> what do you do web dev?
<crashsystems> web application security
<crashsystems> aka I find the mistakes that web devs make
<munz_werk__> lol
<munz_werk__> how long you been out there?
<crashsystems> I started mid november
<munz_werk__> you like it?
<crashsystems> yep
<munz_werk__> cool
<munz_werk__> i want to move out there
<crashsystems> there are a number of people from the florida team who have moved out here
<munz_werk__> i noticed a few
<munz_werk__> did you find the job then move?
<crashsystems> well, 'find' is not quite the word I would choose, but yes.
<crashsystems> I had been looking for a job, and a friend who recently had gotten a job here told me about it and gave the department manager my resume.
<munz_werk__> cool
<munz_werk__> i want to make it out there but im not web dev or app sec
<munz_werk__> general it net admin
<munz_werk__> deal w/ms crap virusses
<munz_werk__> everything not web
<munz_werk__> sometimes light html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-10
<Disturbed1> hello 
<Disturbed1> is anyone here?
<bleeber> What's up?
<Disturbed1> hiya bleeber
<Disturbed1> ..........
<bleeber> Sorry
<bleeber> had to make the bed for the wife
<munz_> mhall119, 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-02
<kingkatari> Tampa FL here
<dj> wow Long time, 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-05
<mhall119> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yo mhall119
<mhall119> zoopster: hiya, are you talking with these guys about getting into USC? http://lunduke.com/?page_id=2646
<zoopster> mhall119: they already have one app in the usc...he wants to get the others out of beta before he publishes them
<zoopster> mhall119: that was the long answer...short answer is yes
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-06
<maxolasersquad> Are there any resources for throwing a release party being provided by anyone.
<maxolasersquad> For example, flyers printed by System76.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-07
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I don't think so, no
<ropetin> Darn Linode killing my uptime :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-02
<ShawnR> is there a big difference between the "virtual" optimized kernel vs standard for installing KVM?
<ShawnR> note: this will be a home ran server (not any production/company thing), just wanting to set it up the best way
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-03
<ShawnR> anyone have a favorite/suggested web admin for KVM?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-30
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: thinking about what we will need
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do you know adam outler?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I do, yes, we met at XDA:DevCon in Miami back in 2013
<mhall119> really cool guy, used to be very active in the XDA community
<ahoneybun> mhall119: he says he would only come to the release party if you come down lol
<ahoneybun> hes in Florida now
<mhall119> man, I should give him hell for that
<ahoneybun> moving?
<mhall119> no, for saying he won't go to a release party without me
<ahoneybun> he is near me
<ahoneybun> I was wondering about asking for 15.04 dvds
<ahoneybun> for a release party here
<ahoneybun> mhall119: either a pizza place near me, or a brewery in Ft lauderdale
<mhall119> ahoneybun: depends on when the release party is, it takes times to bring and ship DVDs
<mhall119> s/bring/print/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: on the 24 or 25 (fri, sat
<mhall119> of April? 
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> if I have to I can do it later
<mhall119> that wouldn't be enough time after the actual release of 15.04 to get DVDs
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> can still party
<mhall119> the 23rd is probably the actual release date
<mhall119> oh yeah, there's always enough time to party :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it would be awesome
<ahoneybun> still have pens and stickers to hand out at the party though :)
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> uploaded to the ubuntu installer instead of my ppa XD
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have that Nexus 4 with Ubuntu handy?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: in my pocket
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can you search for score or gazeteer and see what you get?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nothing for gazeteer, lots of stuff for "score" but note the gazeteer app
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I wonder how people are installing it then
<mhall119> no idea, how many people have installed it?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: oddly, it's visible on https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/gazeteer.aaronhoneycutt
<ahoneybun> yea thats what is weird
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what's the internal store URL for it?
<ahoneybun> they must be downloading the file
<mhall119> ahoneybun: also, what framework version does it use?
<ahoneybun> no clue mhall119
<ahoneybun> oh 15.04
<mhall119> ah ha! there's your problem I bet
<mhall119> yup indeed
<mhall119> there is no 15.04 framework on devices yet
<mhall119> are you using some new API?
<ahoneybun> should I lower the framework then?
<mhall119> such as Ubuntu.Components 1.2 or 1.3?
<ahoneybun> think the Ubuntu.Components is 1.1
<ahoneybun> I know 1.2 or 3 is coming soon
<mhall119> then you can lower it to ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml
<ahoneybun> sdk-14.10?
<mhall119> yeah
<ahoneybun> wow 542 downloads
<ahoneybun> of uBeginner
<mhall119> ahoneybun: was 15.04 an option in the SDK?
<ahoneybun> yea I'm on the Beta2 forKubuntu
<mhall119> hmmm, still probably shouldn't be available to choose yet
<mhall119> I'll have a chat with the SDK team to see why it's there
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> *ok
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-core-15.04
<mhall119> oh, that's for Snappy apps
<mhall119> don't use that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-31
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ok check the store now
<ahoneybun> so just the core one is there
<ahoneybun> no ubuntu-sdk-15.04 
<ahoneybun> now I can find it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup, I can see it now!
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I really enjoy making the apps
<mhall119> QML is fun once you get used to it :)
<mhall119> I'm itching to start another
<ahoneybun> yea and that app has my firstC++
<ahoneybun> thanks to ahayzen
 * ahoneybun develops with his Ubuntu hat on
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-05
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you heard anything about the Membership Board?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I got the email from Clarie :_
<ahoneybun> *:)
<mhall119> \o.
<mhall119> I've been working with her on these yesterday and today
<ahoneybun> thanks a ton mhall119 
<ahoneybun> o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-03
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Do you know what app?
<floridagram2> <govatent> Nope. That's what I'm trying to figure out so I can get rid of it
<floridagram2> <govatent> I'm probably going to factory reset tonight
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ok, BTW, I ordered the S8 Plus last night
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> bomb squad is on speed dial
<floridagram2> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Oh, nvm
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Samsung Announces the Galaxy S8 and S8+ – Two Phones That Will Likely Not Explode – USNews Today … https://usnews.today/2017/03/29/samsung-announces-the-galaxy-s8-and-s8-two-phones-that-will-likely-not-explode/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent / @AdamOutler - Waze support for Android Auto is LIVE
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Well, LIVE IN BETA
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Rating:solid meh.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-04
<floridagram> <govatent> Factory reset my phone. Issue is gone.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, Nice
<floridagram> <govatent> It just bugs me the phone is so locked down that was the only way to resolve this issue.
<floridagram> <govatent> I didn't even restore from backup. I'm just starting fresh
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have a problem that I really like. I keep getting gift cards in the mail. Each are for $25.00 from BJs Wholesale
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have gotten 11 in the past 2 weeks. I got 8 at once 2 weeks ago and got another 3 today
<floridagram> <KMyers> At this rate. They are going to start paying me to shop there
<floridagram> <govatent> Lol are you part of a program?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, They are from referrals but I have not posted a referral code in months
<floridagram> <govatent> Maybe they like you
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Making money fo....From BJs.... With little to no effort I wouldn't question it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, You are bad
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I am?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You think?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well had it for over a year I think
<floridagram> <Abrerr> :o
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Done
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-05
<floridagram> <KMyers> Holy Shit!!!
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-ship-gnome-desktop-not-unity
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you know OMGUbuntu is click bait
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I cannot deny that but the content in this case is completely true
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's bullshit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well just dumping Unity8
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> all that work with Qt
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I saw that
<floridagram> <KMyers> They are not dumping Unity, just changing focus
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well switching from Unity to GShell kinda reads that way
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers biggest question is does that make Ubuntu GNOME useless
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> at least 18.04
<floridagram> <KMyers> It does, unless Ubuntu proper will use a customized build of Gnome, and Ubuntu Gnome will use a pure build
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not sure
<floridagram> <KMyers> @mhall119 - ping
<floridagram> <mhall119> pong
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I wonder if they will ship a pure Natuius
<floridagram> <KMyers> Do you know anything more about this?
<floridagram> <KMyers> (Late April Fools Day joke perhaps)
<floridagram> <mhall119> not really, I was only told about it today
<floridagram> <mhall119> no joke I'm afraid :(
<floridagram> <KMyers> I personally like Gnome and use Gnome but this is a pretty insane change
<floridagram> <mhall119> I don't think there's been a decision yet (or even much discussion yet) about whether 18.04 will ship "Vanilla" GNOME, or "Ubuntu-ized" GNOME
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I hope they keep the forked Nautilus
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> as it keeps good features
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that the developers for some crazy reason removed
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I like gnome... It makes my lawn pretty
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And I don't think it's unfortunate one bit, gnome seems more comfortable to me
<floridagram> <govatent> All the fighting I did for unity
<maxolasersquad> I'm a pretty big fan of Unity, and have advocated for it, but at the end of the day my DE isn't very important to me.
<maxolasersquad> Gnome is a solid DE and probably won't much notice the difference.
<maxolasersquad> I remember that the 12.04 developer summit when this initiative was anounced it seemed like we'd have all this by 14.04. Here we are at 17.04 and still nothing production ready.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Wow. Gnome. Why?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Didn't see that coming.
<maxolasersquad> Ubuntu has always been Gnome-based. Unity uses all of Gnome's underpinnings, or forks of the Gnome underpinnings.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> You're right, but what roadblock did they hit to dump Ubuntu's staple DE and decide to rep the Gnome?
<maxolasersquad> The Unity desktop, at this point is iconic. Every time it's used it immediately signals that Ubuntu is being used. I'm sad to see it go.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I can't load up the blog post atm
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So Mir, convergence and mobile are out the window I guess?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well Mir is dead
<floridagram> <KMyers> No
<floridagram> <Abrerr> When did Mir die? I feel like I missed something. :O
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But I've been living under a rock so maybe I have. lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I hear it is dead
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Gnome is plenty good. Just surprising to hear.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Looking forward to the next LTS.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Also if someone could make an extension of the title bar integration with the top panel for Gnome 3 would be nice.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-06
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just tried snappy core on raspi.  I didn't like it.  I couldn't install VLC player.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Which pi?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> snappy core is not meant as a desktop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think you even have X11
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Technically X11 can be forwarded
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm trying to set up one of my home automation announcers.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> vlc-nox is a ui-less version of VLC media player.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://github.com/JamesTheHacker/passman
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I like the Nextcloud passman
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Nexus5x. PureNexus or Lineage?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why not stick with stock?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Curiosity.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Had the 5x for a while.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Just wondering what non-stock is like.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> been on the beta program for a while without too many problems.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why not try O
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I probably will when it ages a bit -- Not sure I want to rock the O as a daily driver just yet.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> meh, flashing stock N back because I'm indecisive
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'll look into O asap
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> O?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, O, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Alpha
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Does anyone have an old Mobo/CPU combo they don't want anymore?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, How old?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, anything within the last 8 years
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have an old computer sitting under a desk that I dont need. It is not going to win any awards, it is an old Core2Duo
<roaksoax> /w/win 8
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That's perfect
<floridagram> <KMyers> Its all yours
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Sweet, thanks, what kind of ram does it take?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> My dad likes to keep a lot of tabs open, so I'm probably gonna have to purchase a lot of ram, lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not sure but I may have RAM
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is a complete computer, not just the Mobo/CPU
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Awesome, you rock, though I may put in a ssd just to make it look like it's a fast computer, lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> It is sata, right?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 there is a person up for Ubuntu membership today who is near you
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Merritt+Island,+FL/@28.2756305,-80.8076556,11z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x88de02e6807a6781:0xd2016c1385ff6777!8m2!3d28.3180688!4d-80.6659842
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I wouldn't call Melbourne close
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, at chris
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers cool, we'll have to find a way to get together, I'm trying not to travel much right now
<ahoneybun> heyo clvx
<clvx> Hi ahoneybum
<ahoneybun> we're trying to do UbuntuHours and other events but most of us are down south
<ahoneybun> other then Chris and Michael (mhall119)
<clvx> I'm in central Florida.. maybe I'll ping Chris and see what we can do.. If I get a place i can give some talks around lxd/cgroups/namespaces.. that would be nice... 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-07
<mhall119> clvx: where abouts are you located?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have Cards against humanity for the next meetup
<clvx> mhall119, I'm in Merritt Island. 
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I need a general purpose computing device to manage my IP Camera botnet.  Any suggestions?  It doesn't need a monitor.  It will be accessed via a web interface..
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's weird, my computer screen just went black for 3 seconds when I submitted that.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Anyway, I purchased a bunch of cameras which were used in a botnet called Mirani last year.  Normally they are more expensive, but since the bot net got them, they're $38 and I need to set up infrastructure.  https://www.wish.com/c/560a057ceef4fd5750a4537e
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is irresponsible for them to keep selling these, even at a closeout price. I know you know how to firewall these off from the outside internet but I doubt most who purchase it will know how.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - http://act.autismspeaks.org/site/TR?team_id=53866&fr_id=2791&pg=team
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-09
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <govatent> I was in Orlando for a hacker conference, same times as sans security certifications training is going on.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> was?
<floridagram> <govatent> Am. I'm driving up tomorrow morning
<floridagram> <govatent> Down I should say
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What about this Ubuntu membership in Merritt island?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Just got to work, can't stay awake - ergghhh
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh yeah, I heard about that conference through pbsc, but didn't really look into it until the day before... That and I really dont want to travel right now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll have to look into it for next year
